# Professionelle kostenpflichtige Images bzw. Photo CD Kollektionen gesucht?



## julchen (20. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
wir suchen einen Anbieter der professionelle Bildkollektionen (Business, bzw. Geschäftsleute mit Laptop oder arbeiten an einem PC) verkauft.
Die Kollektionen würden wir gerne kaufen, so dass wir diese immer und überall einsetzen können.
Es können auch Adressen sein, wo wir soviele Bilder wie möglich zu einem bestimmten Preis pro Monat herunterladen können.
Die Bilder sollten aber wie gesagt professionell und aktuell sein. Mit aktuell meine ich, dass man diesen nicht ansehen sollte anhand der Kleidung der Personen, dass die Bilder schon z. B. 10 Jahre alt sind.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## metty (20. Dezember 2005)

http://www.strandperle.biz

Alternativ gibts auch Google.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## schutzgeist (21. Dezember 2005)

Versuch es mal bei Getty Images


----------



## chmee (27. Dezember 2005)

Auch http://www.fontshop.de hat ein ansehnliches arsenal.
wenn auch nicht vergleichbar mit getty 

http://www.corbis.com - die gates-seite im kampf um das grösste arsenal !

mfg chmee


----------



## gavanaa (28. Dezember 2005)

- *http://www.veer.com *- sehr schöne Seite, mit einer sehr schönen Vorschaufunktion (damit auch genau weiß, was man da schönes kauft ).
(jedes mal, wenn ich auf veer.com gehen will, lande ich (wirklich) unbewusst auf VEET.com - dem FrauenRasierZeugs halt...; ich hab einfach keine Ahnung, warum ich ich da immer und immer wieder vetippe)

- Und dann hab ich dem letzt noch folgende Seite gefunden, welche professionelle Bilder ab wirklich unschlagbare *83 CENT* anbietet (man kann da auch selber Bilder anbieten). Hat übrigens auch eine schönes Vorschaufunktion.
*Fotolia.de*


----------



## thecamillo (28. Dezember 2005)

Der neue MEV Katalog ist auch ganz nett!

cu thecamillo


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Dezember 2005)

http://www.aboutpixel.de

Einfach mal draufschauen ... gute bis sehr gute Fotos: Lizenzfrei (Nutzungsbedingungen lesen).
Man kann sich die DVDs bestellen und die Bilder in jedem Projekt verwenden.


----------

